
How I built a super-simple game using React-Native - mmazzarolo
https://medium.com/@mmazzarolo/how-i-built-a-super-simple-game-using-react-native-67bdade50373#.hncdl6ihh
======
mmazzarolo
Author here. As I already stated in the post: comments, forks and critics are
welcomed. You can find the project on GitHub:
[https://github.com/mmazzarolo/tap-the-
number](https://github.com/mmazzarolo/tap-the-number)

